# 11/11 - 7:30 PM: Official Game Thread - Pacers @ Bulls (WGN, NBATV)



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*@*

















*


Indiana Pacers (4-2) at Chicago Bulls (2-3)
7:30 PM Central
Game # 6
TV:​* WGN (Both Superstation and Local [HD]) and NBATV [HD]
*Radio:* Bulls - 105.9 FM
Pacers - 1070 AM
​
*PROBABLE STARTERS*

*PACERS*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Danny Granger | Al Harrington | Jermaine O'Neal*

Key Reserves: Foster, Jasikevicius, Daniels, Armstrong

*BULLS*

    
*Kirk Hinrich | Ben Gordon | Luol Deng | PJ Brown | Ben Wallace*

Bench: Sefolosha, Nocioni, Duhon, Thomas, Allen, Griffin, Kryaphka​
Team Leaders:
*Pts - O'Neal (19.5) | Deng (16.2)
Reb - Foster (7.2) | Wallace (8.8)
Ast - Tinsley (6.2) | Hinrich (6.2)*

Notes:
- Both teams split the season series in the past two seasons
- Pacers coming off a back to back after beating the Magic (93-83) at home last night
- This will be the last home game for the Bulls until November 28th


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

For the curious, I'm sporting the Deng jersey for this one.

Bulls 87
Pacers 81


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> For the curious, I'm sporting the Deng jersey for this one.
> 
> Bulls 87
> Pacers 81


Where do you get your jersey's at? I've only seen Hinrich and Gordon online as current Bulls players.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG's followed a poor game this season with a good/great one. Poor against Miami, good the next day in Orlando. Stunk against Sacramento, great the next game against Milwaukee. Awful against Cleveland, so he's due tonight. And suck against whoever we play after Indiana.

Bulls 95
Pacers 86

Ben Gordon - 28 points


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Bulls win a close one by getting Gordon the ball early, often, and late. 

Bulls-80
Pacers-77


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

This games NBATV. Is there some online free broadcast that was circulating for the game that was on this platform last time?


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> This games NBATV. Is there some online free broadcast that was circulating for the game that was on this platform last time?



Are you talking about TVU Player?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

yeah. what are the details?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Enjoy the home court while it lasts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another big game. We need to win this one, that's for sure.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

After tonight, I think we may wonder if signing Baby Al instead of Big Ben and keeping Chandler might have been a better move.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2-2 tie early


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

good sign to see deng hit a jumper. He had a bad game against the Cavs


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Harrington nails the 3. Didn't know he had that range.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Deng looks a little wild. He's forcing things a bit.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I'm watching this on NBA TV and they have the score wrong...it's very distracting.


Bulls better win tonight or it's gonna be an even longer circus trip


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Team looks like garbage early on. Ben Wallace been pretty bad as well..


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Good to see Deng being aggressive


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk by deng


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

I think we're really going to need Tyrus Thomas' length/athleticism to defend Harrington, Jackson and Granger.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

offense is having a really tough time finding a rhythm, tonight and in general.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow!!! 7 very quick points....


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

KIRK!

offense looks better when Indy can't take care of the ball


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, great 40 seconds of play................

Nice steals by Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jbulls said:


> I think we're really going to need Tyrus Thomas' length/athleticism to defend Harrington, Jackson and Granger.


You may be right


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

jbulls said:


> I think we're really going to need Tyrus Thomas' length/athleticism to defend Harrington, Jackson and Granger.


good point


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

How slow is Molasses? Just watch PJ play and you will have your answer


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

very nice give and go with kirk and brown


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

PJ out, Bulls playing 5 on 5 again..........


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> How slow is Molasses? Just watch PJ play and you will have your answer


see, I agree he's slow, but I don't think he's horrendously slow. He looks quicker than AD did for us a couple seasons ago. He's actually moving his feet decently well guarding Al on the wing. It's probably wearing him out though - Noc is already in.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon out of this game...............foul trouble.

It's THABONATION time!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

:sigh: Deng should have gave it up


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone watching this game on Comcast on INHD? The channel is frozen for me...when I turn it there, I get a frozen picture/no sound until I change the channel elsewhere. Being forced to watch it on WGN, which has a horrible looking picture tonight in my area for some reason.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ugh. sloppy sloppy sloppy.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Sloppy Bulls reappear


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I love Indy's offense.

They look for a mismatch and play isolation on that.

Last play, they found Jackson in the post against Sephalosha, and there's a slam dunk. The other 4 indy players were out of the picture.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Stupid turnover #


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Indy gets their first foul.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

chibul said:


> Anyone watching this game on Comcast on INHD? The channel is frozen for me...when I turn it there, I get a frozen picture/no sound until I change the channel elsewhere. Being forced to watch it on WGN, which has a horrible looking picture tonight in my area for some reason.


You are blacked out. Live near Chicago/Indy?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

considering how sloppy we've been, we're lucky we're not already in a hole here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thank God for kirk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> considering how sloppy we've been, we're lucky we're not already in a hole here.


Our defense is helping


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

despite our sloppy play we are shooting 60%! 67% in threes


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> despite our sloppy play we are shooting 60%! 67% in threes


we're not even getting shots off on about a third of our possessions


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

9 turnovers...


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> You are blacked out. Live near Chicago/Indy?


About 45 minutes north of Indianapolis.

I wasn't blacked out for Monday's game against the Bucks on the same channel, though...and I've got the reception on both the Bulls network (WGN) and the Pacers network (Fox Sports) right now. So that can't be it.

EDIT: Besides, don't they only blackout games that don't sell out?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

9 TOs in the 1st. Awful.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

chibul said:


> About 45 minutes north of Indianapolis.
> 
> I wasn't blacked out for Monday's game against the Bucks on the same channel, though...and I've got the reception on both the Bulls network (WGN) and the Pacers network (Fox Sports) right now. So that can't be it.


That's the problem, since you can get it in your local market (most likely the Indy connection), they black out the national NBATV/inHD feed. I am in the suburbs of Chicago and am also blacked out from that channel. Don't ask me for the details because it confuses the hell out of me, as during baseball season ESPN will blackout Milwaukee Brewers games but not the Cubs


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Thabo with the turnaround J!!! Looked pretty smooth.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> That's the problem, since you can get it in your local market (most likely the Indy connection), they black out the national NBATV/inHD feed. I am in the suburbs of Chicago and am also blacked out from that channel. Don't ask me for the details because it confuses the hell out of me, as during baseball season ESPN will blackout Milwaukee Brewers games but not the Cubs


Ugh...that makes no sense.  There went seeing my Bulls in HD tonight...ah well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow

This lineup for the bulls has ZERO scoring.

Thabo, Duhon, Thomas, Wallace, and Griffin.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm really impressed with Sefolosha and Thomas.

(just as i type this thomas commits a bonehead foul and gets boxed under the basket, giving up an offensive board and a score. another foul. hello pj brown)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hard to believe we're leading this game.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Anybody else having trouble watching this on TVU?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

garnett said:


> Anybody else having trouble watching this on TVU?


yes. Not getting anything for NBATV. Just black.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well well well. Nine pt lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice shake and bake by Wallace, then he lost control of the ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Stick to what you know, Ben.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> yes. Not getting anything for NBATV. Just black.


 Trust NBATV to be the only channel that doesn't work. :laugh:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wallace is so offensively challenged it's rediculous


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Ben's doing his Chandler impression.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

NICE movement by Deng and great look from Crapper. Beautiful.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow nice dunk by Deng


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Ben's doing his Chandler impression.


That's what I was thinking. Christ.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey, I can't get NBATV on TVU. Anyone else having this problem?

I asked in another thread, but no one's answering in there.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Hey, I can't get NBATV on TVU. Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I asked in another thread, but no one's answering in there.


 I am and so is TripleDouble.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls falling apart at the end of the second.

Deng from the corner.nice


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Deng with a badly rushed jumper, 3 on the other end from Granger. Eh.

Deng knocks down a better look next possesion, but Bulls down 3.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Duhon is an idiot


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

garnett said:


> I am and so is TripleDouble.


You're having the problem, or you can see the game?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ouch. that's tough call to swallow. Foul on Du with 0.1 seconds left - FTs for Tinsley.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben Wallace really embarassed himself in that 1st half.

Our players need to stop passing him the ball.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls just playing bad basketball on both ends at the end of the 2nd quarter. 
Indiana is playing surprisingly energetic defense. I wonder if they can keep it up in the second half.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Why do we always suck against teams that get blown out or lose bad games the previous day or so? We always do that! I can just see this being either a 1 point choke job by the Bulls, or the Bulls get blown out by like 35. WHY???????????


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Ben Wallace really embarassed himself in that 1st half.
> 
> Our players need to stop passing him the ball.


yuck i agree. it's ok to get him involved, but they're looking to him like a goto guy.
so many mental mistakes too.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Our problem is we do not know who our scorer is. Is it Kirk, Deng, Gordon, Noc??? Its tough to beat teams in the NBA when you have 6-7 guys scoring around 8-12 points. You need to decide who is going to get the majority of the shots and looks.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm starting to get really worried about the play of this team. They could be like 3-8 pretty soon


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Team A is 4-1. Team B is 2-3. Who do you expect to win?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The Bulls just aren't that good right now....

Until we can score and defend inside, we're toast


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon's 1-4. Time to ride the pine.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Smart play! Shot clock running down, get it to Wallce in the post with no time to pass.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another pass to Ben 

Boy our players look hell bent on embarassing him tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon will have to keep shooting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon...Dang


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Bens :sigh:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This team blows


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben Wallace :laugh:

What a joke.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, Ben Wallace is looking more and more like Tyson Chandler....way to bring the rebound down with you and not go back up agressively. $15m/per?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

NOT!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Wow, Ben Wallace is looking more and more like Tyson Chandler....way to bring the rebound down with you and not go back up agressively. $15m/per?


I think we can turn any big man not named Shaq or Yao into a "Tyson Chandler"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This team right now is HORRIBLE. We can't score to save our lives. Our big men are a joke. Ben's still inconsistent. HELLO Last Season!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

So much for protecting that home floor huh


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I want to swear, but I'll say one thing:

Call me back in April, when they're struggling to get back into the playoffs. I'm done. No more of this sh!t for some time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What a lineup.

Hinrich 16.2 PPG
Nocioni 11.6
Duhon 9.6
Wallace 5.2
Griffin 1.2


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Arrggh. I could be watching this game...........but my mom is watching the last episode of Ugly Betty that she DVR'ed. That's what I get for coming home this weekend.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Yet despite all of this we are still in the game.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I love our offensive execution with a lineup with Griffin, Duhon, and Wallace.....





NOT


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's amazing we're still in this game.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

i want to see some energy. throw tyrus in there so he can run and jump all over the place


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

59 points through 3!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kirkisgod said:


> i want to see some energy. throw tyrus in there so he can run and jump all over the place


For the season...

Thomas is shooting 35%, 30% FTs, 3.0 RPG, and 5.0 PPG.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Wallace can still dunk?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

In other Chicago sports news, Aramis Ramirez has said that he is not going to resign with the Cubs and is going to test the FA markets.

OK back to this game


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Who'd a thought we'd have to depend on Ben in the low post to score


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Ben Wallace just did his best Hakeem Olajuwon impression!

On the other end, Luol D'ed up Al Harrington real nicelike, and forced him into a bad jumper.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

well he just did it twice with a couple post moves.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Nocioni with the steal, passes it off to Duhon, who lobs it up to Deng for the dunk!


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

Noc To Du To Deng!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's a 1 point game.

Indy had a nice cushion on us and then went away from what was working for them.

They have Rawle Marshall in the game in Q4 with Granger (3-4 3pt) on the bench.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> For the season...
> 
> Thomas is shooting 35%, 30% FTs, 3.0 RPG, and 5.0 PPG.


Seriously, why does everyone keep clamoring for Thomas? He's made mistake after mistake when he's played this year...yes, he needs development, but people act as though putting him in right now is the answer to our problems, when it's definitely not.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looking at harrington... makes me wonder... would it be the headband or the mohawk that would have him riding the bench in Chitown?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Harrington would of gave us 20 easy points at the PF spot....


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This team is so stupid offensively. What the hell were you thinking Kirk?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SMH

what do we have Ben Gordon for if we aren't gonna play him in the 4th?!

This is ridiculous


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Having Duhon in during crunch time will do us more harm than good...


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Kirk with a pretty dumb shot. On a fast break, and he shoots an 18 ft. jumper when it's 1 on 4.

Wallace bails him out with an offensive rebound, and the Bulls call timeout.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Time to sit Chris offensive liability Duhon and bring Gordon back in.

As pathetic as Wallace is offensively, he's still single-handedly kept us in this game w/ his D and all out hustle. If only he could be consistent w/ it though.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

kirkisgod said:


> Having Duhon in during crunch time will do us more harm than good...


I give it another month before Sefolosha replaces him entirely in the rotation.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

LOL and 4 on 1 and we don't score


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's shot selection in this qtr :uhoh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Seems like Deng tipped the ball in at both ends of the floor.

Harrington with an amazing stop on Nocioni on a 4-1 break.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Ben Wallace with a nice defensive sequence. Steals the ball, gets it out to Kirk on the break, then gets the offensive rebound off a Nocioni miss, and hits a cutting Luol Deng, who gets fouled.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ben keeping this one together right now.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Kirk has played terrible with the ball this quarter


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Ben keeping this one together right now.



Sans that fadeaway jumper...

Duhon puts it in, right place at the right time.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Somebody up there is really rooting for us tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mr. CLUTCH with the layup!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

If we WIN this game?

Hand it to Ben Wallace....he LED this team by the hand since the start of the 4th


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Lol @ Ben Wallace. I've only been watching the fourth quarter, and I've already seen him try and back someone down and score from the post 3 times.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

What a stache


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Big Ben has absolutely awesome this game and this quarter. He's been everywhere the ball is.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The ROY said:


> If we WIN this game?
> 
> Hand it to Ben Wallace....he LED this team by the hand and won this one...


I agree.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Being a Bulls fan is so frustrating.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Jackson threw the ball away


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

I bet Skiles would've buried it before any of the guys on the floor would've.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Shot clock violation..
Kirk has to be smarter then that, you can't give it to Ben Wallace 20 feet from the hoop with 2 seconds left on the shot clock.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The old Kirk's shown up in crunch time tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk you idiot.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Granger's killing us.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Whoops, so much for that 4 point lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Huge three by Granger. We are up by 1.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

chibul said:


> I bet Skiles would've buried it before any of the guys on the floor would've.


 everyone in the building was thinking that.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I cannot make this clear enough. 

1) Duhon better not be in the game coming out of the timeout. 

2) If he is in the game, Duhon better not be inbounding the ball.

3) If Duhon does not inbounbd, he better not touch the ball.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Passing it Ben on the outside with seconds left :\ The TV parental rating just went up one with that reaction of Scott


Sacramento flashbacks...?  Damn you WGN


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

If anything, it shoulda been Ben & Chris .... Kirk is looking JUSt as bad as Gordon does sometimes


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Wow. With 45 seconds left in the game, you kick the ball out to Ben Wallace at the 3 point line with 2 seconds left on the shot clock. Nice job, Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Kirk you idiot.


Yeah, he should have forced up a shot. I agree


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Redepmtion!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kirk! Makes up for that last play.
4 point game, 20 seconds.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

FINALLY Kirk comes through in the clutch.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Redeems his crappy 4th qtr w/ that shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits a huge 3!!!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Maybe i worried a little too much about DU


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Sacramento II?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

thank you Kirk. He should have shot it before too. He needs to have a SG's mentality with Duhon out there with him.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone who has championship aspirations for us at this point is delusional. We still have a LONG way to go.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Armstrong tackled Nocioni! Thrown out of the game


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

What the hell was Armstrong even arguing about?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

What a douche Armstrong is 'He pushed me into him' LMAO


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe the Bears should sign Darrell Armstrong.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Armstrong ejected for that tackle! A technical IMO would've been fine. He didn't hit him that hard. But what the hell game's over anyway!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chibul said:


> Anyone who has championship aspirations for us at this point is delusional. We still have a LONG way to go.


Yep. We need Gordon to show up more often, that's one thing. We have problems, no doubt


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That one looked worse than it really was. He was just trying to wrap him up


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Hope Nocioni is okay.


Good win for the Bulls tonight. Showed they can win when they play really really ugly. 

Gutty effort out of Wallace tonight. Played all game. Made up for the ugly first half with some offensive post moves and a whole lot of rebounds.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

He wasn't ejected for the tackle...he was given a technical and then ejected for continuing to complain after the flagrant was called.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I think the T/ejection came after his arguing


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big win.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Monster game from Wallace...48 minutes, 8 points, 18 rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> That one looked worse than it really was. He was just trying to wrap him up


Yeah, that's what I saw. It wasn't deliberate or really flagrant.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Incredible game going on between the Bucks and Jazz. Redd has like 54 points. Bucks almost climb back from 24 point deficit. BTW, Deron Williams with 27 points, 14 points, 5 steals (maybe he was just as good a pick as Paul???).


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Ugly win, but I'll take it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> Incredible game going on between the Bucks and Jazz. Redd has like 54 points. Bucks almost climb back from 24 point deficit. BTW, Deron Williams with 27 points, 14 points, 5 steals (maybe he was just as good a pick as Paul???).


41 pts? wow! 

he ain't sharin deron anymore.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Kirk redeems himself with a 3 that puts us back up by 4. On the next possession, Noc gets tackled by Darrell Armstrong, who gets a flagrant 2, and then an ejection. We shoot 1 technical free throw, 2 free throws for the flagrant, and then get the ball back. Kirk gets fouled, hits both, and we get a nice 5 point possesion to seal the game.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

lougehrig said:


> Incredible game going on between the Bucks and Jazz. Redd has like 54 points. Bucks almost climb back from 24 point deficit. BTW, Deron Williams with 27 points, 14 points, 5 steals (maybe he was just as good a pick as Paul???).


Televised anywhere?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

A win is a win. It wasn't pretty but there were plenty of bright spots. Deng and Wallace were fantastic.

I think that was the worst announcing I've ever heard in my life, thank god Johnny and Wayne weren't on the radio for this one.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

chibul said:


> Monster game from Wallace...48 minutes, 8 points, 18 rebounds.


Including 10 offensive rebounds!!! We had 24 offensive they only had 4.

Deng only 31 minutes! He needs to be playing 40 minutes a night.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

chibul said:


> Televised anywhere?


On league pass. Almost over though.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> 41 pts? wow!
> 
> he ain't sharin deron anymore.


Haha....14 dimes!

Unbelievable game. Redd makes a 3 with like 6 seconds to go for 57 points (to tie the game after being down by 24), then Utah drives up the floor and makes a layup to take the lead! Redd misses last shot for 60 and the win though.

57 points breaks Kareem's team record.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

box

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=261111004


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

lougehrig said:


> On league pass. Almost over though.


Grrrr.

My Comcast doesn't even carry League Pass. Gotta love it.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

We outrebounded the Pacers 51-28. Veddy nice.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Damn I just realized, only 4 turnovers the last 3 quarters.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Detriot losing 32-10 to GSW in the first quarter..

geez


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Dwight Howard had 21 points and 22 rebounds!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Uh Oh, Amare's back

25pts, 14rebs & 2blks so far..in the 3rd


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

lougehrig said:


> On league pass. Almost over though.


I get all but 25 of the Bucks games on cable, and this wasn't it! They came back against the wizards last night, too, and lost, and that game was on here but my little section of Dane County lost power. 

I don't think I could have taken watching both the Bucks and Bulls tonight though.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I wouldn't give anyone that much credit for dominating the Griz upfront, but Amare looks like he will come close if not fullly recover.

NY with another L, 3 under .500 and counting :clap:


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Redd finished with 57. WOW.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice, Deng had a great game...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Most of the game was pretty ugly. When we had a nice lead early we didn't really deserve it, but with the team we're supposed to have, this one shouldn't have really been as close as it was. Ben a monster on the boards, but that many minutes worry me, last year everyone said he was too tired during the playoffs, but not really enough depth there to be comfortable with someone else. Too many question marks for this team for how much we spent and were expecting. Still want a superstar, whether a big scoring 2 or a 4, but it will be harder to package little Ben now that he's not showing much (the reason people want a trade, but you need two to tango). In the end, nice to get what matters, the W.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I got home tonight to find the Bulls losing by about 12 in the 3rd quarter. I wasn't a happy camper to say the least. 

But as soon as I started watching, the Bulls played with an insane amount of effort. It was ugly basketball no doubt, and I admit I'm getting a bit worried about our scoring. But it was inspired basketball and I'm happy with this win.

Hopefully Gordon gets things straightened out soon. I know he will (he always does, right?) but it gets frustrating to see every other game. We need him.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Uh Oh, Amare's back
> 
> 25pts, 14rebs & 2blks so far..in the 3rd


Grizzlies on a 22-0 run in the fourth quarter. Only down 11 now. Phoenix starters have to come back in after being up 34 points!!!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I know the Bulls won, but can anyone give me a short recap on how the game went down? Another inconsistant night by Gordon? 

No minutes for the rookies?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

lougehrig said:


> Grizzlies on a 22-0 run in the fourth quarter. Only down 11 now. Phoenix starters have to come back in after being up 34 points!!!!


SMH


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Still want a superstar, whether a big scoring 2 or a 4, but it will be harder to package little Ben now that he's not showing much (the reason people want a trade, but you need two to tango). In the end, nice to get what matters, the W.


By the deadline, SOMEONE we want, I think we'll be able to aquire. I doubt Pax would want Pierce for his contract but K.G. & Pau Gasol look like they COULD be changing zip codes. By the time Pau gets back, Memphis will be very far out of it and the Wolves also are coming back to earth.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

An ugly win, but pleasing nonetheless.

A couple of thoughts:

Ben Wallace earned his paycheck tonight. From what I saw of the game, he was actively involved in almost every possession on defense, and was generally always in the right place at the right time, and did a very nice job of sealing off the interior. The offensive possessions he had were pretty goofy, but if giving him a few token offensive possessions per game where he can dilly-dally around leads to 48 minutes of inspired defense, I'll take it.

Luol has quietly gotten off to a nice start to the season. After this game, he should be averaging about 17.5, 7, 2 and 1. He's also getting to the line about 6 times a game and shooting over 50%. He actually looks like a neo-PF now, with his bulked up upper body. Him and Noc should be pretty much interchangeable at the 3 and 4 spots. 

Chris Duhon seems to be the most consistently aggressive player on offense on our team. Not saying he's terribly good at it, but he always looks like he's in attack mode when he's on the floor. 

I think it's probably inevitable until we start playing small ball right off the bat and delegate PJ Brown to be Ben Wallace's backup. It's what we're best at.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Gordon in foul trouble the whole game, stunk while he was in there. Deng and Wallace brilliant. Kirk, Noce, and Du very solid. Bulls played great defense through out. Were real sloppy with the ball to start the game with 9 to's in the 1rst, but made up for it with only 4 for the rest of the game. Tyrus got a chance but made 2 stupid fouls and Skiles had enough, it was Grif time. Grif also had a very good night for us. Sefolosha was playing a bit out of control early and Duhon's play didn't make it neccesary to bring him back in. Wallace played the whole damn game. In the fourth Noce, Dneg, BigB, Kirk and Du ran the show.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

NBATV's interviewing Hinrich now.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

chibul said:


> Dwight Howard had 21 points and 22 rebounds!


Looks like im still number 1 in my league


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The ROY said:


> By the deadline, SOMEONE we want, I think we'll be able to aquire. I doubt Pax would want Pierce for his contract but K.G. & Pau Gasol look like they COULD be changing zip codes. By the time Pau gets back, Memphis will be very far out of it and the Wolves also are coming back to earth.


I personally want Gasol. I think KG's contract is larger and we would lose more depth by getting him. Plus, there's the age difference. With KG, we contend for 3 years (3 solid years) and we have to almost rebuild it seems. 

With Gasol, we are strong enough right now to win the East, and still contend after Big Ben leaves. I don't see West doing a trade with us unless he leaves with 3 core players and the Knicks pick. I see him wanting Tyrus, the Knicks pick, Gordon, and possibly another core player. 

I don't see KG wanting to leave. The guy is loyal to his team, but I think he is an idiot for believing in McHale and thinking his team has a legit chance to win it all. It's one thing to support your team, but it's another thing to be realistic and think he has a chance now to win it all when he didn't with Cassell and Spree.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The old pros (+ Deng) grit out a home win for the Bulls.

Bulls looked disjointed on both ends of the floor. Ben Gordon had another terrible night.
Solid games from Deng, Hinrich and PJ helped make up for it.

But the difference was that Ben Wallace picked the team up, put it on his back and willed the win.

I doubt he can do that for 82 games plus the playoffs.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Ben Wallace is a beast!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he should play 40+ mins every game


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> I personally want Gasol. I think KG's contract is larger and we would lose more depth by getting him. Plus, there's the age difference. With KG, we contend for 3 years (3 solid years) and we have to almost rebuild it seems.
> 
> With Gasol, we are strong enough right now to win the East, and still contend after Big Ben leaves. I don't see West doing a trade with us unless he leaves with 3 core players and the Knicks pick. I see him wanting Tyrus, the Knicks pick, Gordon, and possibly another core player.
> 
> I don't see KG wanting to leave. The guy is loyal to his team, but I think he is an idiot for believing in McHale and thinking his team has a legit chance to win it all. It's one thing to support your team, but it's another thing to be realistic and think he has a chance now to win it all when he didn't with Cassell and Spree.


That's giving up way too much for Gasol.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

chibul said:


> That's giving up way too much for Gasol.


I wouldn't give that up for anyone who isn't Lebron James.

I'm not saying I would give it up, I just don't see Jerry West doing any trade where he is not getting more talent/assets back.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Keep your head up Gordan. You is still due for a breakout season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace would not let us get beat! He was a man among men from the third quarter on! He rebounded and play very good D. 

Deng had a very nice game!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I saw some highlights, and wow Deng a lot bigger. I know people mentioned this, but I saw a dunk of his and you can tell he added a lot of muscle to his upper body. Anyone know his current weight? Do you think he has the wingspan to play PF? BC If he is around 225, and can gain 10-15 more pounds, he could play PF for us. I know we all want Tyrus to be the PF of the future, but I think it will be another 2-3 seaons before Tyrus can be a starting lineup caliber of a player (hopefully I'm wrong).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Picture of the game:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think it'll take Tyrus that long to be a Starter..

But he definintely wasn supposed to be brought along slowly so unless we make a trade, he'll come off the bench all year....


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Wow Jackson threw the ball away


Well Scott did play for the Pacers a long time ago in a land far away.


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> I know the Bulls won, but can anyone give me a short recap on how the game went down? Another inconsistant night by Gordon?
> 
> No minutes for the rookies?


It boils down to the fact that the Pacers can't rebound to save their lives.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Negatives
Gordon: When his shooting is off, it's like we're better off if he just got a DNP. He's hurting us out there because he's not really good at anything else. 

Deng: Can't seem to break anyone down off the dribble. He just doesn't seem to be a very good one on one player. 

PJ Brown: By starting him at PF we're pretty much losing that individual matchup against most teams, if not every team. He is average at best, and all we can do is hope he doesn't lose his matchup that badly before we send him to the bench. 

Tyrus: Two stupid fouls and he gets benched immediately. Unfortunately for us, I expect to see this pattern continue for awhile. :sad: 

Positives
Adrian Griffin: Brings all the "intangibles" I thought we would get out of PJ. Griff does all the little things on the court, it's like as soon as we put him in he's deflecting passes and coming up with a couple of loose balls. He also seems to be able to back his way into the paint whenever he wants for that little jumper in the lane. Considering the fact he's so unathletic and can't really shoot, it's surprising how effective he is at the SG position. 

Deng: While he doesn't create his own shot very well, he does get a ton of points off opportunity baskets. If we had more players who could create shots for themselves and others off the dribble, Deng could be a lot more effective. I also noticed when Deng is at the line shooting free throws, he looks more and more like a PF. 

Viktor: He seems to always come up with one or two beautiful passes in the lane to someone else for a layup / dunk. 

Big Ben: 48 minutes and was still looking good in the 4th. His drop-step move off the baseline on O'Neal made me go :eek8:. That shot alone almost made up for the Tyson-like butterfingers he had the rest of the game. 

Knicks: They lost. Again. :banana:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry I wasn't able to post during the game, my TV is in the other room and I had friends over to watch the game tonight!

Ben Wallace finally showed why we signed him in the offseason. Yes, most of moves and shots at the basket were horrendous to watch, but his defense, passing, and rebounding led us to this victory. The determination he played with was great. 

Positives:

1. Ben Wallace - Determination tonight.
2. Kirk Hinrich - Confidence on that last 3 pointer. Also, is Kirk ever, ever going to get respect from the refs when he is driving to the basket?
3. Adrian Griffin - Leadership and doing the small things that win you games.
4. Luol Deng - Strong, going after the ball and driving to the basket. May not always get there but he doesn't always settle for the outside shot.
5. Skiles - Relying on the veterans when they were needed. I want to see the rookies get playing time, but you win with veterans. The rookies are learning by watching and practicing with these guys.

Negatives:

1. Last 6 minutes of the 2nd quarter and all of the 3rd - Too inconsistent during that time. Indiana outscored us 36-13 from when we had the 37-26 advantage to their 62-50 lead. We need to start finishing quarters in games. We never really recovered from end of the 1st quarter in the Cleveland game.

2. Ben Gordon - Too many fouls and not enough drives. He can get to the basket, if the shot isn't falling, drive for the short runner or pullup! Also, that 1st quarter charge, pull up and bank it in.

3. Al Harrington - How many times did he throw his arms up or swing in disgust sometimes? I hate the new "No Tolerance" policy, but I've seen our guys get hit with a T for less!

4. The soft passes that led to a lot of our turnovers! To sloppy in the first, way too sloppy!

5. Kirk Hinrich - Yes, on both lists tonight. He was guilty of too many soft or bad passes. Also, take that shot with the clock running down with under a minute left, don't kick it out to Ben Wallace, who is behind the 3 point line. Need to have that killer instinct, this team, I feel, is still missing that.

Now it's time for the "Circus Trip", I say 3-4 or 4-3. Check with me after the first 2 games.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I think the only thing keeping P.J starting is Skiles likes Noc off the bench for energy if the starters play flat. P.J backing Wallace up would be a good options. Fingers cross TT comes along fast and can contribute 20 minutes a game by the all star game.

Gordon, Deng and Hinrich are 2nd, 3rd and 4th options on a top notch team. Until they all step up on notch (don't think that' sgoing to happen) or we get a stud 1st options, where' going to have to do offense by committee.

Some more Griff early in the season please, until the rookies find their feet.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Skiles need to change the line up once and for all. These bad starts are killing us...

Big Ben
Noc
Deng
AG
Hinrich

6th man 
Gordon

Thabo
PJ
TT
etc..

i would consider putting AG in the starting line up for some stability. im not saying just because he starts he'll get 30mins a game, he'll just make our first quarter alot more stable and consistent when his out on the floor. today he was a calming factor in our comeback. I think Gordon is the perfect 6th man. That way he can just come on shooting like crazy like there is no tomorrow...

concerning Du, i think we trade him asap, its stunting the growth of thabo and his role as a 1/2. we need him on the court as much as possible. i think du still has some decent value around in the league so id shop him right about.. NOW!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> i would consider putting AD in the starting line up for some stability.


you mean crime dog?

I don't know what Du by himself would net us. Personally I know we need to develope the rooks but winning is more important to me. They are getting their shots, eventually they will play well enough to crack the rotation.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Hustle said:


> you mean crime dog?
> 
> I don't know what Du by himself would net us. Personally I know we need to develope the rooks but winning is more important to me. They are getting their shots, eventually they will play well enough to crack the rotation.


i mean AG...


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Gritty win. I'm glad the Bulls won, although I thought BG played like crap. I just hate seeing him play like this, because he's my favorite Bulls, after BigBen. I wish he could just explode and have a great season.

Also, kulaz makes a great point. If there's one thing Skiles should do, is replace BG in the starting line-up with Griffin. That would help our team in the early-going by having more veteran presence on the court, and then Gordon can come in and be that elite 6th man he was 2 years ago. I know it's kind of like regressing back to his previous role, but I just don't see Gordon being a starting guard on any winning team. He just doesn't have the mentality to go to the basket night in and night out. He relies on his jumpshot, and he either lives by it, or he dies by it. It's sad, but true.

Also, the rest of the team had a great night. I'm surprised Noce didn't get knocked out by Armstrong's hit. I know it was unintentional, but after looking at it, it seemed as if DA had him lined up and ready to hit. Funny, and it looks as though Noce is still OK. So everything's good ok, I guess.

The Bulls just need to play more consistently. I think getting the vets (Griffin, to be exact) to play more during these rough parts of the schedule, will help build consistency, and will help the team to gel together more easily. It's a win, so I'll take it.

Good night, and good luck to the Bulls on Tuesday.

GO BULLS!! (as usual. :biggrin


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

They are replaying the game right now on NBATV for those of you that have it.

I already knew the Bulls had won in a game that turned into a close one (I'm afraid I was watching the Jazz @ Bucks game where Michael Redd went nuts for 57 ... yes I broke down and bought NBA League Pass) ... I don't feel in a position to harp on positional issues however it is a win that the Bulls needed before their Western swing, and in my view things will come together as some prophesize.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Bulls played some superb D in the 4th quarter.

Classic PaxSkiles Bulls win. Outworked the other team.

Deng is breaking out. Huge shot by Hinrich. Wallace earned is paycheck... that was the best game I've seen out of him since he put on the Red and White.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Deng will have 11 points in his next game...

He's looking pretty much like he's always looked...


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Deng will have 11 points in his next game...
> 
> He's looking pretty much like he's always looked...


He has put on 15 pounds of muscle and he is driving the to hoop and finishing with dunks or getting fouled alot more than last year.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

The ROY said:


> Deng will have 11 points in his next game...
> 
> He's looking pretty much like he's always looked...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Bulls played some superb D in the 4th quarter.
> 
> Classic PaxSkiles Bulls win. Outworked the other team.
> 
> Deng is breaking out. Huge shot by Hinrich. Wallace earned is paycheck... that was the best game I've seen out of him since he put on the Red and White.


I couldnt agree more!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------

